
Show HN: An Ansible playbook that creates and provision a DigitalOcean droplet - jasonheecs
https://github.com/jasonheecs/ansible-digitalocean-sample-playbook
======
gitgud
Sounds pretty useful. Ansible is like Dockercompose right? Can you add other
packages you want to install?

